# Big Tiger Shark from the Surf



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Got a nice Tiger on Friday on a piece of spanish mackerel. The shark taped out at 8'4". 

*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE9PJge2SrQ

*Taking Bait Out*









*Fighting Shark*









*Here he is*


















*Releasing him*


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nicely done my man! From the looks of your "fighting chair" I believe it would kill my back to fight in that stace....lol. Anyhow, nice work!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're some gorgeous sharks. Congrats!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice! You, sir, are in need of a good sandspike.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wow whatta cowboy! I would be scared of that lol. nice job!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats.


----------



## roadsnake90 (Mar 4, 2011)

awesome


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome fish, and its "She" not "He" 
how long was the fight?


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Awsome fish, and its "She" not "He"
> how long was the fight?


Less than 20 minutes.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice! congrats!!!


----------



## PJANGLES79 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Where was that at?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

water looked awesome....great fish


----------

